# Extra Groovy Twins!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, Lola was a good girl for her first freshening. She waited until I was back from shopping today and went into labor.

But no babies.

I went in. She's a small goat and it was SUPER tight inside. I finally figured we had 2 trying to come out at once, but I couldn't get my hand in far enough to get them sorted. 

My 15 year-old tried. No dice. We called the vet. She talked us through a couple of things to try.

No babies. By this time we were starting to think baby 1 was dead.

We picked up poor, exhausted Lola and hauled her to Vet's. Our vet worked and hour and a half on her. She had a terrible time! She warned us the first baby was probably dead...

I had both my daughter's and one of their close friends with us.

Emotional, but we all held it together. Baby 1 came out FINALLY and our vet gasped, "Oh my word...He's alive!" A tech worked on the baby while the vet worked on getting #2 to make his entrance - he was hard to get out as well. 

Poor, POOR Lola! She was SO exhausted and traumatized!

However, the story ends happily with 2 reasonably healthy bucklings. One is perfectly normal and the other has a very sore jaw and has to be tube fed for now. 

Lola is doing as well as one could expect. She got a long acting antibiotic and banamine. The vet said she'll need it every day for 3-4 days. She's SO sore! But she has grazed and eaten hay and grain and guzzled some coffee and molasses water. We have her in her own pen so no one bothers her.

And now, let me introduce Groovy Grunders' Esau and Jacob. 

Esau is the first born - on the left. Jacob has the little white crown and is on the right. 

Thank you, Lord for allowing all our goaties to come through this OK!!!

(As a side note - Lola was a dream to milk. Of course, it could be that she's just too tired to care... ;-) )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad everything worked out ok.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there Esau & Jacob, welcome to the world your goat mama is awesome!
Lola you are so blessed!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow that's an amazing story! And the perfect names, too! 
They are super cute


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome Essau and Jacob!!! Beautiful names for beautiful kids. Great job working on her and getting her to the vet. Awesome outcome!!!!! At least Lola was cooperative with her timing, poor dear. Congratulations!:hug:


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Very cool story, so glad everything turned out okay! They are too cute! :kidblue:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good news! We brought them home around 5pm and by 9pm Esau was already starting to show some sucking and rooting reflexes. 

No more tubing!!!!

He really is a little miracle boy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Woohoo! Way to go Esau! :leap:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They both ate like champs this morning. What a relief! Now I need to go out and make sure that Lola gets lots of pampering today.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

She deserves it. Poor thing. I was wincing reading it.


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Oh my! Beautiful outcome (this is grandma )


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! So glad it all worked out well! (and Mama will heal, poor doe!)....


----------

